# Terribilis not eating. Help.



## bmvazquez (Apr 30, 2009)

I got two terribilis froglets. The first one that came had a hyperextended leg and I was very worried. I even took it to the vet who said there was really nothing he could do. The vendor sent me a second froglet for free as a result. Here's the irony. The crippled frog was very secretive but slowly became bold. It ate like crazy and actually got pretty fat. He was much bigger than his little healthy counterpart. The little one stopped eating. The humidity, temp, everything, seemed OK. I was heartbroken as he continued to lose weight and well, he died 2 days ago. I removed the body immediately. But now, my fatty is not eating. It's been two days. Please send suggestions. I have grown very attached to this little frog since I've watched him recover so nicely, he's a beauty!!! Do I take him out of this tank even though everything seems OK? I also have an azureus in another tank and he's growing and eating quite nicely.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

We need a lot more information....the more thorough you are the better.


Describe the enclosure...size...substrate....humidity..plants...hides...

Temperature range...day...night

Food...supplements...frequency

Type of water used

Location of the tank in the house


----------



## bmvazquez (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks.
It's a ten-gallon tank, I bought the substrate and plants from Blackjungle. The water was distilled water. I followed the instructions on the Blackjungle attachment that came with the supplies. I've got the terra-lite as the base layer, the coco-bedding brick as the soil and about 6 different plants. He's got two half logs hides and a coco-fiber background. There is a big log in the middle he can hide behind as well. He was eating hydrei but I switched to melanogaster because of the smaller frog. He was eating them just fine for the first couple of weeks. I feed him daily at 4 PM. The temp is 78-79 and the humidity is 99%. The tank is in a relatively unused room and it's kind of dark and the lights go on automatically from 6-11 AM and then again from 4-7 PM. I time it like this because if I left the lights on all day, the temp was hitting 80 and I know that terribilis do not do well above 80.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you tried him on Hydei's again?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't keep Terribilis but as you [email protected] 80F may be a little high.

Also ...you didn't mention suppliments....you need superfine powdered Calcium and a powdered Vitamin specically for amphibians.

Is the coco layer bare?...meaning, not leaf litter or other item on top of it?
Sometimes the coco can become "sticky" and either cling to the frog or worse....become ingested resulting in impaction and loss of appetite and most likely death.

A pic of the vivarium would be good.

There is always the chance that even a small froglet can start to intimidate or otherwise stress it's tankmate and that may also be a cause.

Stress and the possibility of disease should dictate that you separate the frogs for now, to be safe.

You could also switch to spring water instead of distilled (I use tap for most things). Sometimes distilled water is a little "shocking" and harsh on smaller frogs due to the absence of elements.

A fecal exam by a vet is another possiblity...a search on this forum will yield a lot more info on that option.....

Good luck and keep us posted.

Phil


----------



## bmvazquez (Apr 30, 2009)

Good advice...thanks once more. I bought a square foot of lovely green moss from blackjungle, too. It has covered the floor of the tank and is even growing up the sides just a little bit. I dust the flies daily, odd days- Calcium, even days- vitamins. I'll try hydrei flies again today at the 4 o'clock feeding. I'll also make sure the temp is lower. It's around 77 today.


----------



## Lilypad87 (Feb 21, 2007)

yea watching the temp is a good idea, when it gets too high ive noticed my mint terribilis go hide in the leaf litter. Ideally i try to keep it at 75 or less. Also idk how much you are watching them but some of my frogs that are shyer wont eat when im staring right at them (ex. my intermedius pair) so maybe standing back a little will keep em from getting spooked. Just a suggestion but good luck though terribilis are the coolest pdfs in my opinion


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

are you seeing sloughing skin or dry looking skin? If so, that's a gaurantee it's chytrid.

What supplements are you using?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

definitely sounds like the time to get a good vet involved. Get a fecal - and get any more information from the vendor about the frogs you received from the vendor.


----------



## bmvazquez (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, I'm going to a vet today, will take a few fecal samples with me. The frog has not left his hide in 18 hours or so. Damn, he was such a big eater!!! I really like this little frog. 
We were kidding around about how fat he was getting. Thank you all for your help. I don't feel alone in this. 
BTW, no shedding of skin and the supplements are repti-cal.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I think you should get temps down to at least 75 somehow---perhaps use a fan on the external light or something. Raise the humidity to 85-90%, and that may make a world of difference.


----------

